# 7th ave, Midtown Manhattan. High class living, low class heating



## Jay S. (Aug 9, 2011)

Take a look at this monster. It's a Rockmill boiler from 1976, never maintained, running like junk, boarder line about to lite the building on fire. 

This burner runs on #6 oil, the dirtiest type. NYC is outlawing #6 oil this July (7/1/12) and about 10,000 buildings still on #6 have no choice but to upgrade to #4, but that's only temporary. In 1230 #4 is outlawed. This means hundreds of millions in work for the boiler upgrades. An intelligent building owner sees the value of going to natural gas, sadly ConEd is about 6 months to 24 months behind schedule on gas piping. This means we have to do our current change overs to a duel fuel burner. This means a bunch of wasted money, but TONS of work for plumbers getting the calls/ my guys. :yes:










We estimate it around 10M BTU's, one one knows for sure. 

The burner weighs 500 pounds alone.










One of my suppliers Eric came by to take a look. 










At first I thought this "side car tank" was the domestic hot water supply tank/ tank- tankless coil for the building. I was wrong. This is a oil pre-heater. This MEGA large work is all new to me but I'm getting calls from these kinds of replacements from our websites so I'm building a good team of guys that know this stuff and diving in. (We're looking for more NYC based plumbers to work with us on these size jobs)

This job is going to run in the 300K range. New boiler, chimney liner, new oil tank, gas lines, electrical, the works. Temporary boiler, permits, this is completely insane. 

(I have 4 buildings like this we're working up quotes for) 
If you're in the greater NYC area & need more work please contact me. 
I need your quotes. [email protected] Jay Sullivan-


----------



## Jay S. (Aug 9, 2011)

Another boiler we need to replace this summer. 
I think this one is some where on West 58th street, Midtown Manhattan, NYC










Older oil fired boiler, with natural gas in the room. 

I need a NYC/ tri state area asbestos abatement company, if you know anyone in my area please email there info. [email protected]


----------



## Jay S. (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's another one we're writing up some quotes for. 










I this one is on West 56th street. Midtown, NYC


----------



## Jay S. (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's another one. Running on #6 oil, but much newer. Everything in Manhattan is BIG. This one is on W58th I think. 










BIG. 










This day we looked at 3 buildings my supplier Eric said I "hit the mother load" Ha.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It's good to be busy....Keep us up to date....:thumbsup:


----------

